# Finally a vacuum that can handle German Shepherds!



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

I would normally not be caught dead bragging about a vacuum, or two for that matter. But I am in awe of how well they clean all the dog hair off of carpets and couches and floors, just about anywhere!









I even tested it by vacuuming with my older vacuum and then vacuuming with the Dyson animal and was shocked at all the dust and pet dander and hair that my vacuum missed while the Dyson gobbled it all up. Yuck!

I was so impressed with this vacuum that I ended up getting the Dyson handheld










I am pregnant and have a toddler, a 10 mo old GSD and a 6 yo GSD. One sheds white and one sheds black. The fine hair blows with the heater and goes everywhere - even on the ceiling fan! The toddler helps by contributing cookie crumbs and sand from daycare! I needed a quick fix vacuum for the car and small jobs. This thing is amazing! It lasts 10 mins but I never used it up even vacuuming my whole SUV! It can dust, clean dog hair off our bed covers and sofas. I am amazed at how much dust it collects which then saves me from my allergies. This has different attachments but my favorite is the roller brush for the pet hair pickup.

I am not a cleaning freak! I just need a way to do things faster and easier so that I can enjoy time at the park with our son and dogs after a day of working outside the home, cleaning is not my priority so that's why I was so excited to find something that works so very well and makes things easier and faster!

I have to warn you of sticker shock, those two are expensive but worth every penny after struggling with crummy vacuums and cheapo handhelds that picked up nothing. We used our wedding gift fund for one and then a xmas check from parents for the other. Worth every penny!

If you have a crazy life and want some resemblance of a semi clean house without doggie hair tumbleweeds - I strongly recommend these!!!

And nope, I don't work for Dyson


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, Dyson's are awesome! I have the purple animal dyson and the blue print one as well for allergies.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I wouldn't trade my dyson for anything!!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

LOL!!! I LOVE my Dyson and truth be told, if my current one breaks- I will not think twice about buying a new one.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a Dyson a few years ago, and after about 6 months it just stopped working! I was SO disappointed! Especially after the hefty pricetag! Maybe I just got a lemon!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

They have a 5 year warranty- they would have replaced it for you!


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

*get a roomba*

Ours runs everyday when we are gone...With 2 cats and 2 dogs I think we might go insane without it. Especially considering my wife is a neat freak


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Love my Dyson! Had it for 6 years I think, would not have anything else again.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

LOVE my Dyson. I have the animal and don't know what I ever did without it!


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Couldn't agree more. I love my Dyson Animal. It SUCKS!

In a good way!


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

Am I the only one without a Dyson? lol. I need one with 4 dogs. I have a Hoover and it works well but I bet the Dyson would show me how bad it's NOT working.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I have the purple animal Dyson model too and LOVE it! 

Nothing gets up dirt like that thing! Wouldn't trade if for anything!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

rebelsgirl said:


> Am I the only one without a Dyson? lol. I need one with 4 dogs. I have a Hoover and it works well but I bet the Dyson would show me how bad it's NOT working.


I don't have one! I have a Healthy Home from Bissell. When I was buying this new vac, I saw on GMA that they gave the Dyson a bad review. But listening to everyone here, I might get one because this vacuum (Healthy Home) sucks big time! I was tricked by the name LOL

My husband makes fun of me because I always ask for new vacuums etc for Mothers day, but hopefully he will get me a Dyson Animal this year!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

:wub: my Dyson!


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

We love our Roomba also…… but I am kind of a vacum freak…..


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

How could a Dyson get a bad review? This thing is awesome!
I went through three vacuums in two years. I finally got a Dyson and wouldn't trade it for the world. 
I will never be Dyson-less!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

It was GMA not sure if it was the COnsumer report person there or GOod housekeeping but they had said it had lots of suction but shoots out more than it picks up or something. It was over a year ago and my bissell does that too. All I know is my vacuum sucks and I am ready to get a Dyson now lol


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I got the Dyson Animal for Xmas last year. Love it! Had a Rainbow previously (it was one of my roommate's actually) and I hated that thing. It was heavy and a pain to move around. Carry it downstairs? ha! And where exactly are you supposed to dump the dirty water? It quit working- had some kind of electrical problems...


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 2 Dyson animals, the first one is 7 years old and still going strong, it gets the really tuff jobs while the newer one (3 years old) gets the easy jobs,
I will get another one when these are gone in a heartbeat.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

If you know anyone that works for them or demos them, you can get a friends and family discount - 50% off retail!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I do test them and love them! (Don't work for them.) My new fave is the dog grooming tool that is a slicker brush that you attach to the Dyson hose. I vacuumed/brushed the dogs yesterday and, before I knew it, the canister was filled with hair. Sweet!


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Whitedog404 said:


> I do test them and love them! (Don't work for them.) My new fave is the dog grooming tool that is a slicker brush that you attach to the Dyson hose. I vacuumed/brushed the dogs yesterday and, before I knew it, the canister was filled with hair. Sweet!


Seriously?!


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a dyson, as well as a couple of other vacuums. I wouldn't rate it all that much higher than the others. It seems they all have strong points and weak points.:smirk:


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

i have heard so much about dyson's i'm so tempted to see if i can find one somewhere here soon!! Stoli is going to end up naked with all the hair he's dropping these days i swear!!
oh and his owner may be bald too from riping out her hair d/t always vaccuming!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

We went through several vacuums, finally got a dyson a couple of years ago for christmas. We have the purple animal.. I love it! My mom was telling me for years that it was toooo "plastic" as she had the thousand dollar kirby or whatever....

Now she has her own dog.....and I keep telling her she needs a dyson,,she has realized now how not functional her kirby is...it is such a lug! My dyson is lightweight and so easy to clean. Now she wants one. I vacuum...on saturday nights..for fun :wild:

The dogs love to play with it..they run up to it and then run away. I put pieces of cheese on it for fun for them to get. Now whenever I get it out they are looking for cheese...so one day I am just going to start sucking fur off of them as they they think the dyson=CHEESE...lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would kill for a dyson right now. I've been wanting one for a LONG time now and still havent been able to get one. Its on the to get list when we finally get to maryland though!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

try Costco if you have one around....that is where we were able to get a good deal (well for a christmas present from the parents!!)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

kelso said:


> try Costco if you have one around....that is where we were able to get a good deal (well for a christmas present from the parents!!)


 
we have a Sam's Club. I'm a member there but we have a move coming up so i cant buy anything that costs more than a tank of gas and food for us and the dogs until this whole thing is done with. Definitely something i'm planning to start saving for though when we're finally done with this move thing!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I got my Dyson off ebay, I think I saved about $100 at the time.


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

<3 my kirby


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

The best hoovers are pets bagless uprights, As long as your dog does'nt maul it to death like mine does every time it comes out of the utillity cupboard!!!


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

Tried the Dyson and it was strong but I ended up buying the Oreck XL® Platinum Pilot® and love it. It is lightweight and gets up all of the hair that even the Dyson missed.


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

If you get a Dyson, get the one with the Ball, it is so easy to maneuver around dogs and kids! Makes it so much easier! I seriously could not live without one right now, I tried so many vacuums and this was the only one that got the job done for us, plus I love the attachments, now I love the handheld. It has the suction of the big dyson in a small and cordless package! I looked at the reviews for the grooming attachment and that looked very interesting!


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

cuttingedge said:


> Tried the Dyson and it was strong but I ended up buying the Oreck XL® Platinum Pilot® and love it. It is lightweight and gets up all of the hair that even the Dyson missed.


 
Oreck XL here too....love it. Mostly that it is lightweight and uses a bag, hate bagless vacuums. Love that the Oreck can do flat surfaces without blowing everything out the back end like some vaccuums where your shins get pelted with dirt.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Same one we have! DYSON ANIMAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

Whats the exact model everyone has? I've been researching for a looooong time now and it seems that everyone says Dyson Animal is the best of the best of the best of.... etc etc. Is there much variance between each model? I am definitely a vacuum freak and my GSD is 5 days from coming home to live with me !! This will be my first but I love the breed to death. Even if they are German Shedders


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Whitedog404 said:


> I do test them and love them! (Don't work for them.) My new fave is the dog grooming tool that is a slicker brush that you attach to the Dyson hose. I vacuumed/brushed the dogs yesterday and, before I knew it, the canister was filled with hair. Sweet!


I haven't seen one of those where did you get yours?


----------



## Esmiralda33 (Mar 21, 2010)

I had a bissell pet hair eraser that was on its last legs so I picked up a dyson. It was here for one night- I was so unimpressed by a side by side comparison I returned it the next morning. The bissels motor went about a month later and I bought the exact same model again  I got the regular dyson, not the animal, but overall I didn't think it even compared to the worn out bissell.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am definitely going to get the dyson animal after reading everyone's comments. ;D


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Dyson DC31 Animal Handheld Vacuum Cleaner (00271)

this is for the handheld one DC31 animal handheld

Dyson DC25 Animal Ball-Technology Upright Vacuum Cleaner

This is the DC25 animal upright with a ball

I have cork floors and found that most other vacuums shot out dust and dirt to my feet, not this one, our son brings coarse sand from daycare and the Dyson sucks it up without shooting it out anywhere.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Eureka 4870SZ Boss SmartVac Pet Lover Bagged Upright Vacuum Cleaner*

Had my Dad do some research (cause he loves it and has PATIENCE) and the best value vacuum he found is the Eureka Boss. They had it at his Costco so really good value (though it was on backorder but since he got them to mail it to me for FREE, it was still worthwhile).

It's purple so you can pretend  it's the Dyson. REALLY strong suction and a huge Hepa filter to help with the dust and dander. 







[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2Fimages%2FB0027VTDYE%2Fref%3Ddp_image_0%3Fie%3DUTF8%26n%3D1055398%26s%3Dhome-garden&tag=5336432754-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]







[/ame]

Right now it's also on sale at Amazon.com with free shipping and handling for $160
















http://www.amazon.com/Eureka-4870SZ-SmartVac-Upright-Cleaner/dp/B0027VTDYE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1303133687&sr=8-1



> Designed with pet lovers in mind, this upright vacuum cleaner features a powerful 12 amp motor for maintaining a well-groomed home, from top to bottom. The unit's motorized brushroll can be turned on for carpets and rugs or off to safely and effectively clean bare-floor surfaces. For above-floor cleaning, use the crevice tool to access tight spots like between couch cushions; the dusting brush for bookshelves, vents, and lamp shades; and the upholstery nozzle for cleaning curtains, living-room chairs, couches, and more. It also comes equipped with a Pet Power Paw turbo nozzle, which effectively removes dust, dirt, and pet hair from carpet, stairs, and upholstery--plastic teeth loosen it, a rubber strip grabs it, and bristles pull it up and away. The vacuum cleaner's sealed HEPA filtration system captures 99.97-percent of dust, allergens, and pet dander, then seals them inside the vacuum to help ensure a clean living environment. Even more, it offers a high-filtration odor-eliminating Arm & Hammer bag that captures allergy-causing pet dander and removes odors caused by pets, mold, bacteria, and fungi. Other highlights include a comfortable oval-shaped handle, adjustable height settings, a suction-control switch, a 15-inch cleaning path, and a long 30-foot power cord. The vacuum cleaner measures 12 by 15 by 44 inches and carries a one-year limited warranty.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Couldn't live without my Dyson!

I've been debating getting the handheld. Is it heavy? Bulky/hard to handle?


----------



## James (Jan 11, 2011)

The only thing better than a Dyson is not having any carpet in my house! 

I have the hand-held which is great for small jobs!


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Couldn't live without my Dyson!
> 
> I've been debating getting the handheld. Is it heavy? Bulky/hard to handle?


The handheld is very light, not bulky at all and very easy to use, I use it everyday to vacuum couches and get small jobs done, it is the best thing, suction is awesome in small cordless package! I thought the 10 min time was not going to be enough but I can vacuum our whole SUV with it! It has a trigger so it only is working when you are actually vacuuming so it lasts a long time! The brush head does a great job at picking up pet hair from carpets or beds or couches.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Dyson all the way.

Has anyone seen the Dyson Groom attachment? 
I so want to try it. Just not thrilled about shelling out $69+ tax for it.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

We have the Dyson animal, but the canister variety. It is so gratifying to use. We have a black GSD and 3 cats (one short-haired white calico, and two grey, long-haired shedding machines). I'm a nerd and I love using the Dyson haha. Greatest vacuum ever.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Kay said:


> We have the Dyson animal, but the canister variety. It is so gratifying to use. We have a black GSD and 3 cats (one short-haired white calico, and two grey, long-haired shedding machines). I'm a nerd and I love using the Dyson haha. Greatest vacuum ever.


 Absolutely agree!! We love using ours (Baxter hates it and tries to hide), and we're always fascinated/grossed out by the amount of hair/dander/dust that thing picks up. We were even nerdy enough to do the "comparison" test by using our old vacuum first to get it as clean as we could, and then using the Dyson. It was awesome (and gross...)!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

When we got our new floors I got a Dyson... O M G!! I love it! It makes cleaning a breeze! And I love I can go from carpet to hardwood without a hitch! With five critters (mostly all black-ish) it does the job! I have the DC25 ball and I love it...it completes me!


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep my husband thinks I am weird cause I am always saying I love my Dysons (handheld and full size) he said I have German Shepherds to justify my need for vacuums (not true!). It makes life with GSDs much easier since sometimes I feel I am drowning in dog hair. How does GSD hair end up on the ceiling fan? 

If anyone gets the Dyson pet shedding tool let me know! I would love to see how it works on GSDs!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

We have 2 dogs and no carpet in our house. Hardwood or tile. I can't imagine having carpet with all the hair. We have a Roomba(robot vacuum) that we set off and it does a good job. Don't think I would recomend it for carpet.


----------

